# Making Woodturning toys



## tinytim1458 (22 Jun 2011)

Hi does anyone know what toys i can make on the woodturning lathe, Does anyone have any photo's or plans or ideas.
Just I have been asked to make some toys for a friend who is going to be running a stall at a summer fair and asked if i can make any toys for it, as all the money raised goes to the local school i thought i would like to help anyway.
Thanks Tim


----------



## Harbo (22 Jun 2011)

Spinning Tops are quick and easy to make.


----------



## duncanh (22 Jun 2011)

Simple cup and ball,
kendama,
skittles,
croquet sets (not exactly a toy but can be played by kids)


----------



## loz (22 Jun 2011)

Whistles Tim ! - The kids love em, every child on my avenue has one from my lathe at the moment !!!!

Spin tops as suggested above, but you can make the captured, string driven ones, they are brilliant.

Harry Potter style magic wands ( again all my Daughter friends think they are at Hogwarts !! ) 

There are loads, have a google!


----------



## tinytim1458 (26 Jun 2011)

loz":2v80ynzj said:


> Whistles Tim ! - The kids love em, every child on my avenue has one from my lathe at the moment !!!!
> 
> Spin tops as suggested above, but you can make the captured, string driven ones, they are brilliant.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys that gives me a few ideas for the stall hopefully i can have some more before his stall goes up. 
Thanks Tim


----------



## Leo (26 Jun 2011)

Rattles ! either with captive rings or hollow ball on a handle ( ball containing peas ) More work, but good practice.


----------



## Jonzjob (27 Jun 2011)

As has been said Tim, cup and ball. Pretty easy to do.







Not a good photo, but a childs roller rattle. There are 3 wooden balls in the cage, but if you are a bit low on turning balls then maballs would do just as good.






Captive ring baby rattles too. Easy to make and good sellers. I have some of mine as far away as Canada and Hong Kong.






And of course, wooden spinning tops. I just made 5 for the exibition over the weekend and I have one left now. If I had made more they would have gone too!

Good luck!


----------



## tinytim1458 (28 Jun 2011)

Jonzjob":252i9hbh said:


> As has been said Tim, cup and ball. Pretty easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pictures John they will help me a lot with what i am trying to make.
Pictures can speak a thousand words,
Will have to try to make them later today once i have the pictures printed, will have to look for any plans to help me as well.
Thanks again John.
Tim


----------



## Leo (28 Jun 2011)

Tim,

have a look at this guys vids., he does have some toy vids, somewhere. He is slow and methodical in his approach, which helps a lot when learning.

http://www.youtube.com/user/bobham5 , IMHO. his vids. are always safe to follow etc. etc. etc.

Good luck,

Leo


----------

